

Ask HN: Review my startup, conceptcupboard.com - AdamJBall

I'm looking for feedback in to whether other entrepreneurs or startups would consider using a startup like Concept Cupboard. We've had moderate traction so far but I was wondering if there was anything glaringly obvious that is wrong.<p>Thanks in advance,<p>Adam
======
eduardordm
The landing page needs some serious design upgrade. In order to convince a
startup you need to be a sample of what they want to be. Right now, you are
not.

A 'real time' of jobs getting finished so users can see it without logging in
would be nice (for those who allow it).

You are in a somewhat saturated market, great to hear you got traction.

~~~
AdamJBall
I think this is one of our main problem areas. I've been A/B testing for the
last 6 months but I think this is something that I can drastically improve on.

Thank you for your time.

------
franze
less selling (really, it's annoying, it starts with the 25sec of pulsing
arrows at the end of the vide), more showing (more showcases (with less
selling elements), show the briefs / project details at least in teasered form
pre facebook login)

you need me to convince of the work you can do for me (or you can get done for
me) - it's no use to just stick conversion elements into my face again and
again) - or simple said: more showing, less selling. i.e.: i have two
wordpress bases webprojects coming up, both would need logos your service
created, show me the logos you created (not only the winners, but all of
them), if i would find one (just one) of them sexy, i would consider your
service, until yet i haven't found one.

~~~
AdamJBall
Thanks for the comments. Totally agree about the video, getting onto the
creator to cut that down.

Will make sure to get more case studies onto the home page as currently they
are only found via our footer (which no one really looks at).

Did you find you knew how the whole site worked pretty quickly or did you have
to delve into more detail in the site?

Thanks,

Adam

------
brackin
I think I've been receiving emails from you guys for about a year. I seem to
remember the previous design being slightly more muted. It's a good market to
tackle though, good luck with what you're doing.

~~~
AdamJBall
Yeah, we had a refresh in February and got quite a lot of good feedback on it.
I think the style that we have on the site it good but the elements and
content we showcase needs more looking at.

